

Postmodern Programming - anandabits
https://github.com/robrix/Postmodern-Programming/blob/master/Postmodern%20Programming.md

======
evmar
I didn't read beyond the first few sections of the post, but it wasn't really
clear to me how it relates to postmodernism (ctl-f "modern" didn't turn
anything up either). If you're interested in a paper attempting to actually
relate postmodernism and programming, the best I've read can be found by
querying your local search engine for [Notes on Postmodern Programming].

~~~
thristian
Yeah, it doesn't have a whole lot to do with postmodernism. On the other hand,
it is a useful and practical guide to refactoring imperative code to
declarative form, with all the associated benefits.

------
jsonmez
This is what happens when you are drunk and can type 150 words per minute. :)

------
djvu9
I misread the titles as "Postmortem Programming" and clicked on it...

~~~
ndr
You're not the only one.

~~~
MrBra
you too :)

------
ulisesrmzroche
Can someone give a quick TL:DR because I honestly can't make sense of what
this trying to say.

~~~
contingencies
TL/DR: It's apparently the full text of a talk in which he's basically that
saying declarative programming, having its roots in mathematical logic, is an
excellent tool for abstraction, the primary tool we as programmers use to
manage complexity, and that he wishes he'd discovered it earlier in his 12
year career of commercial programming.

 _For the moment let’s think of it as “not imperative programming,” where
“imperative programming” is you, the Grand Imperator, telling the program what
to do. Declarative programming would instead make you the Grand Declarator:
you instead tell the program what it is. And, with that, the program no doubt
walks away enlightened. (Even if we don’t.)_

 _All declarative systems are abstract, but perhaps not all abstractions are
declarative. What makes an abstraction declarative?_

 _some of those declarative solutions may well be qualitatively better than
how we might be solving them otherwise—in fact, I think that’s extremely
likely_

 _Declarative code is simpler. It’s usually easier to read, in my experience.
It’s smaller, if more spread out; easy to get around. It’s more reliable
simply because each component has fewer moving pieces which could fail, and
fewer joints between them that could break. On top of all of that, the lack of
ordering means that declarative code is immune to race conditions, the single
largest issue with concurrency. And it is clearly the direction that the
market and the industry is heading in: there is a lot of ongoing, exciting
research being done in declarative languages and systems and how to survive in
an imperative world._

Nice turn of phrase, Grand Declarator, sir! (Personally, I have been getting
right in to ABNF of late - generating regex and API systems and such based
upon that.)

------
ttflee
Is this article by any chance related to the pomo generator?[1]

[1] [http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/](http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/)

------
nhlx2
I think this article might well be the kick in the pants I needed to get into
i0S/OS X programming. It and the new i0S 7 look.

------
kjg
seems as though it's as good a time as any to remind us all that programming
has been post-modern for at least 11 years
[http://homepages.mcs.vuw.ac.nz/~kjx/papers/nopp.pdf](http://homepages.mcs.vuw.ac.nz/~kjx/papers/nopp.pdf)

------
systems
i remember i read an article under the same title, that said more or less

that postmodern programming, is googling for code snippet to paste in your ide
or framework

and all the effort you will do is configure and glue stuff together

sounded cool at the time

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think you're referring to this maybe:

[http://www.wall.org/~larry/pm.html](http://www.wall.org/~larry/pm.html)

Perl, the first postmodern computer language

Though its a bit deeper than your summary so perhaps not.

~~~
pasbesoin
While I have not read the OP (yet... it's looking kind of long), the title
immediately reminded me of Larry's talk/essay. Which I have read, in the past,
and considered quite worthwhile. Thanks for digging up the link to that.

------
lennel
ugh, postmodern in the title is link bait in one manner, nauseating in
another.

If he had replaced "post modernism" with the term "post structuralism" he
would have realised he should not write the piece from the get go.

